# Kettles Or Stock Pots In Perth



## dafatdude (29/5/07)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone in Perth knows the best place to get big kettles/boilers/stockpots?

I've called TWOC in Bibra Lake and gotten these prices:

24L - $178
36L - $207
50L - $249
70L - $359

They even do a 90L pot, but i didn't dare ask how much lol 

The brand is Robinox, i have no idea if this is good or not.

Basically i'm looking to do an All-Grain brew-in-a-bag as my first foray into AG and i need to get a pot 

Any info?


----------



## randyrob (29/5/07)

kongs in northbridge or vic park, i got a 60L one for $45.50

cheap and nasty but 15 brews later it is still going strong :beerbang:


----------



## glen (29/5/07)

DFD,
These folk also have Robinox: http://www.allquip.com.au/home/index.cfm?f...amp;startrow=21

Not sure what postage will cost 'ya.

Glen


----------



## PistolPatch (29/5/07)

The best value on Robinox pots seems to be Allquip. The 70lt one you can get for about $315 delivered to Perth.

I went for a run-around yesterday and couldn't find anything close to these prices. I was actually looking for a cheap and nasty for another purpose but even Kongs didn't have any of the ones they used to have. All they have now are some really wide and short alluminum ones but they'd have a massive evaporation rate. They weren't too cheap either.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (29/5/07)

...or this mob in Osbourne park.


----------



## Ash in Perth (29/5/07)

the ones form kongs are ok but they are too thin to weld and are probably an inferior grade stainless. you would need a weldless kit to add valves etc to it.

robinox are great!


----------



## dafatdude (29/5/07)

PistolPatch said:


> The best value on Robinox pots seems to be Allquip. The 70lt one you can get for about $315 delivered to Perth.
> 
> I went for a run-around yesterday and couldn't find anything close to these prices. I was actually looking for a cheap and nasty for another purpose but even Kongs didn't have any of the ones they used to have. All they have now are some really wide and short alluminum ones but they'd have a massive evaporation rate. They weren't too cheap either.
> 
> ...



Which Kongs?

I've heard there is one in Vic Park as well as in Northbridge.



Ash in Perth said:


> the ones form kongs are ok but they are too thin to weld and are probably an inferior grade stainless. you would need a weldless kit to add valves etc to it.
> 
> robinox are great!



I'm probably not going to be cutting it up, just for AG brew in a bag.

Does cheap and nasty mean bad for the brew, or just not long lasting. If it doesn't affect the brew i would probably buy something cheap that does the job ok before getting into expensive gear. I suppose that as long as it's not too wide, it should be fine right?

Thoughts?


----------



## RobB (29/5/07)

"Hospitals Supply" in Queen Street in the city have excellent pots (thick walls, really thick bases) and their prices are good too. I'm pretty sure that they're cheaper than the prices you quoted from TWOC and when I bought mine they were cheaper than GibPat. I can't remember seeing anything bigger than 50 litres, but they're happy to order gear in for you.

Their regular prices are often cheaper than other shops' sale prices. Worth a look.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (30/5/07)

Not trying to sound too much like an evangelist, but if you're contemplating using an electric immersion heater, the only issue with metal thickness is if it holds it's shape - the heat dissipation thing is irrelevant if you're e-BIABing.


----------



## hughman666 (30/5/07)

I started my BIAB'ing with a 80L S/S pot from Kongs in Vic Park, cost me around $60

didn't have an issue with it but didn't drill a tap into it either


----------



## dafatdude (30/5/07)

Malty Cultural said:


> "Hospitals Supply" in Queen Street in the city have excellent pots (thick walls, really thick bases) and their prices are good too. I'm pretty sure that they're cheaper than the prices you quoted from TWOC and when I bought mine they were cheaper than GibPat. I can't remember seeing anything bigger than 50 litres, but they're happy to order gear in for you.
> 
> Their regular prices are often cheaper than other shops' sale prices. Worth a look.



Great, i'll check them out




SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Not trying to sound too much like an evangelist, but if you're contemplating using an electric immersion heater, the only issue with metal thickness is if it holds it's shape - the heat dissipation thing is irrelevant if you're e-BIABing.



I dont know what that is lol  I'll just be letting the wort cool on it's own as per the BIAB instructions i think. Can't afford a chiller at the moment.




hughman666 said:


> I started my BIAB'ing with a 80L S/S pot from Kongs in Vic Park, cost me around $60
> 
> didn't have an issue with it but didn't drill a tap into it either



Sensational, i work pretty close to there so i'll go check it out at lunch.

Thanks for the posts guys


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (30/5/07)

dafatdude said:


> I dont know what that is lol  I'll just be letting the wort cool on it's own as per the BIAB instructions i think. Can't afford a chiller at the moment.



While most(?) people boil their wort with gas burners, there are also some like me who use electric elements - either cannibalised from electric jugs or built specifically for the purpose.


----------



## RobB (30/5/07)

I just walked past Hospitals Supply and their 36 litre was $20 more expensive than TWOC. This surprised me as I am sure I paid less than $200 for mine earlier this year.

Just to make sure you're comparing apples with apples, these are heavy pots with thick (1cm) bases and welded steel handles. My pot will still be in mint condition long after I'm put in an urn over the fireplace.

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Ryan de (30/5/07)

I spent an age at the beginning of the year looking into Stock Pots. Kongs doesn't stock them anymore and all of the other catering supply companies were expensive. I decided to order one online from Allquip, after 2 months of being stuffed around I decided to just get a 50ltr robinox pot from TWOC ... the difference is only about $30 once you add P+H to the Allquip price anyway.

The robinox was pretty expensive (took up most of my budget for going all grain), but it is very solid and will last a lifetime. Still looking for something cheaper to use as my HLT with an electrical element if anyone has any ideas?

Cheers, 

Ryan


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (30/5/07)

Ryan de said:


> I spent an age at the beginning of the year looking into Stock Pots. Kongs doesn't stock them anymore and all of the other catering supply companies were expensive. I decided to order one online from Allquip, after 2 months of being stuffed around I decided to just get a 50ltr robinox pot from TWOC ... the difference is only about $30 once you add P+H to the Allquip price anyway.
> 
> The robinox was pretty expensive (took up most of my budget for going all grain), but it is very solid and will last a lifetime. Still looking for something cheaper to use as my HLT with an electrical element if anyone has any ideas?
> 
> ...



If you've got to pay for it, you can't say cheaper than plastic, I reckon...


----------



## Kai (30/5/07)

dafatdude said:


> Does cheap and nasty mean bad for the brew, or just not long lasting. If it doesn't affect the brew i would probably buy something cheap that does the job ok before getting into expensive gear.



Cheap and nasty generally is most likely to mean you risk having the handles bust and dumping multiple litres of hot sticky wort in your kitchen / down your pants / etc. It also means it's less likely to withstand having a buklhead fitting attached. I'd think it's rare that you'd find a cheap SS pot would be simply no good for the beer.

And robinox pots are the grouse.


----------



## PistolPatch (30/5/07)

Rang GibPat today for a price on the 70lt Robinox. They said that, 'if they had one in stock (which they don't), they could special it out to me at $405!"

Looks like Allquip is still the cheapest. Mind you, they say they won't have any until the end of the week and I think my last one took about a fortnight to arrive.

Shame that Kongs isn't still doing the thin SS ones. Would be a great way to get started like hughman says 

Edit: Ummm, just saw Kai's post above - lol.


----------



## PistolPatch (30/5/07)

I rang Roy at TWOC this arvo to 'negotiate' a price on the Robinox 70lt. Let's just say that I got a very good price on the Robinox which unfortunately is for a mate - not me! I'm picking it up tomorrow and I'll talk to him about offering a discount to AHB'ers on pots and hopefully other things.

I'll let you know how I go tomorrow.


Pat


----------



## dafatdude (31/5/07)

PistolPatch said:


> I rang Roy at TWOC this arvo to 'negotiate' a price on the Robinox 70lt. I mentioned to him that I was a liitle dissapointed that the 2 Morgan's kegs I bought from him recently I could have bought $30 cheaper elsewhere in WA  (Pat takes another one for the team!)
> 
> Let's just say that I got a very good price on the Robinox which unfortunately is for a mate - not me! I'm picking it up tomorrow and I think I'll talk to him about offering a discount to AHB'ers on pots and hopefully other things.
> 
> ...



Nice work Pat, let me know how it goes.

Went into kongs last night, they have big pots there, but they are aluminium and have no handles. plus they are really wide.


----------



## PistolPatch (31/5/07)

Just had a good chat with Roy and he's happy to look after us on several things including the Robinox. Of course he wouldn't appreciate anyone barging into the shop in front of other customers demanding AHB discounts etc - lol. In fact, send me a PM and I'll let you know what suits him.

I also should have said welcome to AHB dafatdude. Let us know which area in Perth you're in so we can come and drink all your beer!

Cheers
Pat.


----------



## dafatdude (31/5/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Just had a good chat with Roy and he's happy to look after us on several things including the Robinox. Of course he wouldn't appreciate anyone barging into the shop in front of other customers demanding AHB discounts etc - lol. In fact, send me a PM and I'll let you know what suits him.
> 
> I also should have said welcome to AHB dafatdude. Let us know which area in Perth you're in so we can come and drink all your beer!
> 
> ...



Hehe thanks Pat  i'm in West Perth, but i've only got a small apartment so no big brewing gatherings 

I'm keen to come along to the next west coast brewers meeting with some brews, assuming i get some done in time.

I'll PM you about the pots


----------



## facter (31/5/07)

dafatdude said:


> Hehe thanks Pat  i'm in West Perth, but i've only got a small apartment so no big brewing gatherings
> 
> I'm keen to come along to the next west coast brewers meeting with some brews, assuming i get some done in time.
> 
> I'll PM you about the pots




west perth leedy side or west perth yuppy side? lol

im just off oxford street mate - nice to know that theres someone else brewing close nearby (in order to easily steal emergency supplies..or beer..as is the case bwahaha)

PP - I'm interested in the "pot deal" from TWOC (that sounds dodgy heh heh)- im about to make the big move as soon as i buy my tap font for my kegs next week ...

Fletch.


----------



## clay (1/6/07)

I was at Ranger camping today and noted they had 40L SSpots for $79.95, minus 20% because of the storewide sale. Seem to be of reasonable quality though I'm no expert. Might do the job for someone.


----------

